# Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?



## Administrator (14. Dezember 2004)

*Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

Battlefield muß ich da  sagen, weil nur da der offlinemodus halbwegs spass gemacht hatte.
und bei den andern Spielen hab ich nur offline gespielt um mich mit dem spiel bzw den maps vertraut zu machen. was ne sache von maximal ner stunde war (oft nur 15 bis 30 min)


----------



## ziegenbock (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				BLACKDIMMU am 14.12.2004 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Battlefield muß ich da  sagen, weil nur da der offlinemodus halbwegs spass gemacht hatte.
> und bei den andern Spielen hab ich nur offline gespielt um mich mit dem spiel bzw den maps vertraut zu machen. was ne sache von maximal ner stunde war (oft nur 15 bis 30 min)



du schaffst es bei einem spiel dich in 15 bis 30 mit allen maps vertraut zu machen? würde mich mal interessieren wie du das machst?


----------



## LiquidGravity (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

Nur Unreal Tournament 2003/2004 & Counterstrike. Unreal, weil es trotz Bots immernoch (dank einstellbarem Schwierigkeitsgrad) gebockt hat & CS um mich wenigstens a bissel für kleinere LAN Parties auf dem laufenden zu halten. Die Bots sind allerdings wirklich sau dumm!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				ziegenbock am 14.12.2004 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BLACKDIMMU am 14.12.2004 09:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre wirklich eine außergewöhnliche Leistung. 
Aber ich nehme mal an er meint damit was anderes.


----------



## simonwetter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

ich glaub er meint pro map


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.12.2004 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


[x] Unreal Tournament 1 (oder 1999 oder wie auch immer...)


----------



## Boron1980 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 14.12.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 14.12.2004 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dem schliesse ich mich mal an.


----------



## Sgt-Pain (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

DIABLO I+II


----------



## Yikrazuul (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Sgt-Pain am 14.12.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DIABLO I+II



Diablo 1+2:


----------



## Killtech (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Unreal Tournament 2003 & 2004.

Kommt eher selten vor, ist aber mal ganz gut um sich mit den vielen Maps vetraut zu machen. Und wenn man mal Lust hat sich einfach mal zu entspannen, dann startet man einfach mal "Instant Action Modus" auf der Map "Face Classic" und snipert ein paar Hundert Bots.  

MfG, killtech


----------



## HYPE (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Killtech am 14.12.2004 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Unreal Tournament 2003 & 2004.
> 
> Kommt eher selten vor, ist aber mal ganz gut um sich mit den vielen Maps vetraut zu machen. Und wenn man mal Lust hat sich einfach mal zu entspannen, dann startet man einfach mal "Instant Action Modus" auf der Map "Face Classic" und snipert ein paar Hundert Bots.
> 
> MfG, killtech



Ja  dazu noch nen Bier *g* und besser relaxen geht fast net   
Ich zock UT seit UT 99 und fast ausschliesslich offline, weil ich Maps sammel und die im Netz halt net gezockt werden >_< Und mich bei dem Game vielmehr die Architektur / Grafik / Atmosphäre von den Maps reizt, als Fraggeilheit ( gut, fraggeil bin ich trotzdem   )

gruss
hype


----------



## BunGEe (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Q3

Da hatte ich noch Zeit zum spielen. Nen Kumpel hat die Demo damals mit seiner  ISDN Verbindung runtergeladen, weil das ja da noch Highspeed war und das mit dem Modem noch ein paar Stunden mehr gedauert hätte.


----------



## benson76 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

WO HABT IHR MOH GELASSEN????

(x) MOH


----------



## MegaBauer (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

Ich hab die "Singleplayer"-Kampagne von CS:CZ gespielt, das waren meine meisten/längsten Botmatches. Sonst zogge ich nur online sowas. Duie Bots da sind sogar gut. Bei BF hatte ich schon ISDN, und alle Bots vor denen von CSCZ waren saudoof. (UT hatte ich nie, war damals noch Stratege).

Aber noch eine Frage: Seit wann gibt es Bots für CSS?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Boron1980 am 14.12.2004 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.12.2004 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*noch einer*


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2004 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boron1980 am 14.12.2004 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Dito*


----------



## matt2000deluxe (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				MegaBauer am 15.12.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die "Singleplayer"-Kampagne von CS:CZ gespielt, das waren meine meisten/längsten Botmatches. Sonst zogge ich nur online sowas. Duie Bots da sind sogar gut. Bei BF hatte ich schon ISDN, und alle Bots vor denen von CSCZ waren saudoof. (UT hatte ich nie, war damals noch Stratege).
> 
> *Aber noch eine Frage: Seit wann gibt es Bots für CSS?*



Aha, aha... da haben die Redakteure wohl die Raubkopie gezockt!   

Kein Game hab ich solange Singleplayer gezockt wie *Duke Nukem 3D*!!!
Innerhalb von paar Stunden riesige Levels kreiert und Massenschlachten abgehalten.... lol, das war geil!


----------



## Volcom (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

also ich hab sehr oft und tue es noch sehr oft bf 1942 im sp zu zoggen damit ich meine flugkünste weitgehent verbessern kann 

ich schaffe es auf der karte kharkov durch die schmallen brücken mit irgentnem flugzeug zu jacken


----------



## Gunter (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				BunGEe am 14.12.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Q3


*anschließ*

immer von einem schwierigkeitsgrad zum nächsten...
"hurt me plenty" - boah sind die heftig
"hardcore" - warum eigentlich immer ich?
"nightmare" - aaaaaargh  

jetzt: bots sind langweilig 


Spoiler



*rumproll*


----------



## maxx2003 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Battlefield 1942

Ist und war gut.


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Vordack am 15.12.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 15.12.2004 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und noch einer...


----------



## Damaskus (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

bf1942. spiele das immer noch nur in der version 1.0 , neuere patches hab ich nie lust gehabt, zu installieren.


----------



## Majesticarea (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

Finde es interessant, dass es doch noch diese Ultrakrassen gibt, welche counter strike und counter strike source offline spielen. Ist sicher sehr spannend...


----------



## gliderpilot (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 15.12.2004 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebenso!


----------



## Harlekin (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Volcom am 19.12.2004 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab sehr oft und tue es noch sehr oft bf 1942 im sp zu zoggen damit ich meine flugkünste weitgehent verbessern kann
> 
> ich schaffe es auf der karte kharkov durch die schmallen brücken mit irgentnem flugzeug zu jacken


[X] Desert Combat Final 

Nachdem man den Dreh mit den Helis raushat, will man nie wieder BF 1942 spielen   

Ha, ich hab schon Loopings mit einen AH-64 Apache geflogen bzw. eine etwas andere Art. Keine Ahnung wie man das nennt...


----------



## Thomsn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser Multiplayer-Spiele haben Sie offline, also alleine gegen den PC (Skirmish, Kampagne...) am längsten gespielt?*

CS und Q3

Gibt es eigentlich Bots für Rune Multiplayer?

Gruß Thomsn


----------

